# MinnKota Ulterra FAIL



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Last Sunday morning I signed up for a Bass Pro CC to get 10% off on the first $1500 of a $1989, 24V, 80# MinnKota Ulterra Saltwater trolling motor. My purchase was based largely on the opinion of a Marathon guide using one on an 18 HPX-V that said it was "worth it".

Wiring was simple, and the RTA-17 quick mount from my ST iPilot worked fine, but there was no way to test it while on the trailer. So I had to wait until my boat was in the water this morning, and tried it for the first time in front of my Homosassa guide friend. Lights came on just like the manual said, remote was synced and showed full battery charge with motor in stowed position. Double tapped the "Stow/Deploy" button, nothing, nothing, "eek" sound came from TM, then lights went out on the TM. Breaker wasn't tripped. Checked voltage on the TM wire side of my TM plug and measured good.

Nothing I did could make the lights come back on. My guide friend sarcastically commented, "Well, it looks good."

Headed out to fish anyway, didn't see any fish, clouds made visibility tough, scallopers made boat traffic suck, so I headed in early. Called the TM repair shop and they tell me there isn't much they can do because they don't stock parts for these new models. Call Bass Pro and they are now out-of-stock on this TM and can't do exchange. But they did say they could take it back as defective merchandise for a full refund. So off to U drive I went. Returned the POS Ulterra for refund, they gave me a new 10% off coupon, and I used it to buy a new 24V, 80# iPilot ST TM on my 2% cash back Citibank card. Small consolation for losing a day fishing and driving over 200 miles.

Unboxed the iPilot, installed my plug, plugged it in, deployed it by hanging off the side of my boat and everything worked fine. Will fish again tomorrow.

Lessons Learned: 1) Don't trust new products for at least a year, because I found out this afternoon that the guide in Marathon had serious problems a couple months later. Plus it is common for Pro bass fishers to have problems getting them to stow. The regular Joe that posted on YouTube he's been using his for a year should remove his video because its freshwater and he obviously didn't use it much. 2) Bass Pro will do the right thing to stand behind what they sell. (but I still hate them, because of their private label stuff.)


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Mines been fine. Actually had a little noise when running and reel deal outdoors in st Pete took care of it for free under minn Kota warranty. They said it's warrantied through minn Kota for 3 years I think. 

I've been loving this thing! I pole a lot and when I fish alone and want to move far and am in deep enough water, so nice hitting that button from the platform and running. Idk sounds like u had a dud but you should have called minn Kota or emailed and they would give you authorized repair shops. I know it should have been good off the bat but must have been a Friday motor


----------

